# Thread Subscription...



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

In the past the option of "Thread Subscription" was turned on by default.

Now since changing servers and basically, the massive growth of Heresy Online, I've requested for the Admins to turn this off and clear out the history of subscribed threads.

Why you ask?

Think about it this way:
Every post a person makes adds an entry to the database. If subscriptions are on...it just created two. Now every person that subsequently posts on those threads adds not only one entry, but two. This causes a huge bloat on the database, takes up processes and ultimately slows down the site.

On the whole, very few (maybe 5%) actually use this feature. Most folks weren't even aware of it.

It is perfectly okay to use the feature, you'll just have to go in to the User CP and turn the option on as it is now by default "OFF".

I apologize for any inconvenience this may cause. I know that a few of you may have been subscribed to threads and keeping an eye on them. Those are lost now, and if you want to re-enable the feature, please do! My hope in this is that we will be able to keep the database lean and mean, and a 5% of people using this feature will have almost no impact (where everybody using it most certainly DOES have an impact).

Again, I apologize for any inconvenience.
This change was made in an effort to keep forum performance up to speed.

Cheers!

Elchimpster


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I got worried that I screwed up my page hehehe That makes way moe sense now


----------

